# Epics Cruise Night



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club is back with another Cruise Night in Baldwin Park. We will be at Eatza Pizza in Baldwin Park the last Sunday of each month starting on April 30th. We don't have a flyer yet but we will have one out soon. 

We would like to extend an invitation to all the Clubs and Solo Riders to come out and join us. We will have trophy's for several categories and we will have raflles for a set of rims, a 50/50, and lots of other Items.

Eatza Pizza is located at 3000 Big Dalton Blvd. In Baldwin Park. It is in the Walmart Shopping Center off of Puente Ave. Eatza Pizza is a Pizza Buffet and they have a great menu. As soon as we finish the flyer, we will post it for all to view.

We will not be able to cruise the parking lot like we did at Hacienda Mart. We have designated spaces for all our cars. We have a hopping area also. Be aware that there may be police in the area so be careful when you arrive and leave when hitting switches. We don't want anyone to be ticketed.

Hope to see you all there...!!!


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?addre...fmaplink2&name=


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY RUBEN WHATS UP YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE CANT WAIT FOR A FIRME CRUISE NIGHT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SOON :wave:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

You could not have made it any easier for our club same day as our meeting and right down the street from our Club House. Look for TECHNIQUES in Baldwin Park everyday allday.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

all be there for sure chowing down with the familia and kicking it with the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: ITS GONNA FIRME !!!!! I CAN'T WAIT...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looks good...is that the BIg parking lot off the 10 near the kaiser..if so that is a big lot!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It is a huge parking lot but they are doing some construction at Walmart, turning it in to a Super Walmart or something. It is off the 10 fwy at Puente Ave. The food is good and there are games for the kids.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Apr 2 2006, 10:59 PM~5169085
> *:biggrin:  ITS GONNA FIRME !!!!! I CAN'T WAIT...
> *


Whats Up Byrd. It's gonna be a good one, Que No? :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

WHAT TIME?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I think they said 5pm to 10pm, unless they retought that one!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

you can count on Dukes Pasadena to be there to show support you know how we do it  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy: finally another place to roll to


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANOSTYLE_@Apr 3 2006, 07:12 PM~5173951
> *WHAT TIME?
> *


It is from 5 pm - 10 pm.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Apr 2 2006, 10:50 PM~5169057
> *all be there for sure chowing down with the familia and kicking it with the homies :thumbsup:
> *


Damn Rob Vice Prez... :0 ....Keep up the good work....When is the 63 going to be done.....


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Apr 5 2006, 05:43 PM~5186304
> *Damn Rob Vice Prez... :0 ....Keep up the good work....When is the 63 going to be done.....
> *


it's practically done homie just need the interior window mouldings need to get them chromed


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Apr 5 2006, 04:50 PM~5186680
> *it's practically done homie just need the interior window mouldings need to get them chromed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll be there right after the San Bernardino show...... :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Birdman. Whats happening?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

The first Cruise night is on April 30th at 5 pm. Hope all the riders will join us. It should be a blast.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Apr 6 2006, 01:17 PM~5191206
> *Birdman. Whats happening?
> *


whats up loc... i'm just chillen man... see you at the meeting homez :biggrin: ...


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Get Down Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
EPICS IS READY FOR THE CRUISE NIGHT!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

3 weeks to go.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Epics :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't Wait Till the 30th......

It's going to be GOOD!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS UP EPICS FAMILIA? I WAS WAITIN 4 A PERSONAL INVITE BUT I GUESS I DONT GOT NO JUICE (LOL) CANT WAIT, IM REALLY NOT INTO PIZZA BUT I LIKE CARS AND EPICS ALWAYS BRINGS EM OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

OKY HOMIEZ, SO WHAT CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ ARE GONNA ROLL TO EATZA PIZZA??
DON'T YOU GUYZ WANNA WIN A SET OF TRECE'S? :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

WILL BE THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE HACIENDA MART :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Lets hope that no one Fucks this one up..
Strictly Family will be there....


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

THATS A GOOD WAY TO END THE STREETLOW SHOW!!!! U KNOW I'LL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY EPICS R U GUYS GONNA BE AT THE STREETLOW SHOW?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 17 2006, 02:26 PM~5261130
> *WAS UP EPICS FAMILIA? I WAS WAITIN 4 A PERSONAL INVITE BUT I GUESS I DONT GOT NO JUICE (LOL) CANT WAIT, IM REALLY NOT INTO PIZZA BUT I LIKE CARS AND EPICS ALWAYS BRINGS EM OUT!!!!!!!
> *



Whats Up Cricket. You know you don't need a special invite. You are part of the familia. Come on down and enjoy the food. They have other food...Chicken and Mojo's, macaroni and cheese, meudo, salads, deserts.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> Whats Up Cricket. You know you don't need a special invite. You are part of the familia. Come on down and enjoy the food. They have other food...Chicken and Mojo's, macaroni and cheese, meudo, salads, deserts.
> [/q
> DAMN NOW I HAVE 2 GO 4 SURE! NAH DONT TRIP I WAS GONNA B THERE N E WAYZ.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> > Whats Up Cricket. You know you don't need a special invite. You are part of the familia. Come on down and enjoy the food. They have other food...Chicken and Mojo's, macaroni and cheese, meudo, salads, deserts.
> > [/q
> > DAMN NOW I HAVE 2 GO 4 SURE! NAH DONT TRIP I WAS GONNA B THERE N E WAYZ.
> 
> ...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY R U GUYS HEADIN OUT 2 COSTA MESA?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 26 2006, 02:44 PM~5319262
> *HEY R U GUYS HEADIN OUT 2 COSTA MESA?
> *


I am not sure yet. Some of us may go.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:_ FROM L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW SPOT _:thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Apr 27 2006, 10:13 AM~5325512
> *:thumbsup: FROM L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up homie. Hope to see you out there this Sunday...!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Apr 27 2006, 12:29 PM~5326189
> *Whats up homie. Hope to see you out there this Sunday...!!!
> *


_YOU GOT IT HOMIE AND KEEP DOING GOOD JOB IN YOUR CLUB HOMIES_


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

I WILL BE AT BOTH SPOTS HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE BALDWIN PARK IS 10 MIN FROM MY SHOP SO ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

All of the riders that go to the Streetlow Show, feel free to cruise over to Baldwin Park after and kick it with Epics Car Club...!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena all up in the casa :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

I have to get there super early i dont want anybody eating up all the food before i get a crack at it.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES will be on the calles look for us at the new spot and I got a call today that some of my homies from L________E will be there with there cars. Looks like something good about to happen in the City of Baldwin Park again. Which is right in the center of the San Gabriel Valley. So no Caga Palos.</span></span>*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANY PICS????


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow What an Awesome Turn Out.......

Well Done EPICS, everything went great with no major problems....

Can't Wait till next Month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry I had to spilt early, May 1 rate changes, got to be up extra early......

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

GOOD JOB EPICS, A GOOD TURN OUT, RIGHT IN OUR BACKYARD.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

anyone have any more pic's from the EPICS Cruise Night it was pretty dam good for the first one in a new spot good job guys from Epics had a good time leo


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

COOL SPOT TO KICK IT, IT WAS THE FIRST TIME I TOOK MY BLACK 67 OUT IN MY OWN CITY, GOOD JOB EPICS, I SEEN YOU GUYS TRYING TO CONTROL ALL THOSE DUMB FUCKS FROM BURNING RUBBER,FUCKIN IDIOTS DONT UNDERSTAND THAT THERE GONNA FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE,THE ONES THAT WERE DOING IT WERENT EVEN LOWRIDERS,STUPID DODGE TRUCKS WITH 24'S AND SHIT LIKE THAT,SO IF ANYBODY KNOWS THOSE IDIOTS THAT WERE DOING IT HELP SPREAD THE WORD TO STOP BEING FUCKIN CAGA PALOS


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

POST MORE PIX.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY EPICS GOOD SHOW IT WAS OFF THE HOOK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MISSED IT HOPE YOULL BE THERE AT THE NEXT ONE THERE WAS GOOD FOOD, AND LOTS OF NICE CARS,THE TROPHYS WERE NICE AND ALOT OF CLUBS CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CRUISE NITE THE HOPPING CONTEST WAS GOOD. AND WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS EPICS FOR THE PLAQUE YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK :wave:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 1 2006, 11:07 AM~5349834
> *HEY EPICS  GOOD SHOW IT WAS OFF THE HOOK FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MISSED IT HOPE YOULL BE THERE AT THE NEXT ONE THERE WAS GOOD FOOD, AND LOTS OF NICE CARS,THE TROPHYS WERE NICE AND ALOT OF CLUBS CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CRUISE NITE THE HOPPING CONTEST WAS GOOD. AND WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME    THANKS EPICS FOR THE PLAQUE YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK            :wave:
> *



Thanks Queen. We appreciate the help. Big Ups to all the clubs that came out and supported us. Everything went smooth except for the Idiots that started the burn out thing again. 

We will post the next date soon. We may be changing it to Saturday nights. We will keep all the Riders posted.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 1 2006, 12:00 AM~5347470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ECHNIQUES representing. Epics Job well done in The City of Baldwin Park, CA. </span></span>*


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 1 2006, 01:42 PM~5350916
> *ECHNIQUES representing.  Epics Job well done in The City of Baldwin Park, CA. </span></span>
> *


Thanks Homie. Big ups to Techniques for supporting us on our first night back out.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

was a good turn out had a great time i just could'nt here the dj from the back of the parking lot but everything else top knotch good job !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

G]http://i32.phot[IMobucket.com/albums/d44/leosuspension760/3wheel.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

what up konnected what r u up 2 ?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ANY ONE HAVE PIC OF Epics Cruise Night ON SUNDAY ? POST'EM


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@May 1 2006, 09:15 PM~5353815
> *was a good turn out had a great time i just could'nt here  the dj from the back of the parking lot but  everything else top knotch   good job !
> *


What's up Leo, told you EPICS Cruise night would be off the hook... Arn't you glad you make the trip from the San Bernardio show......

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Good show EPICS....... :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@May 1 2006, 09:22 PM~5354336
> *Good show EPICS....... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie. Couldn't have done it without all of you...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT 1! THEM SUNDAYS ARE MURDER THOUGH BUT I GUESS ITS WORTH IT. I ENJOYED IT AND SO DID MY LIL GIRL, SHE'S ALREADY FOR THE NEXT 1! HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS AT ELYSIAN PK. THIS SUNDAY, BRING YOUR FLIERS.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 2 2006, 09:13 AM~5356786
> *CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT 1! THEM SUNDAYS ARE MURDER THOUGH BUT I GUESS ITS WORTH IT. I ENJOYED IT AND SO DID MY LIL GIRL, SHE'S ALREADY FOR THE NEXT 1! HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS AT ELYSIAN PK. THIS SUNDAY, BRING YOUR FLIERS.
> *


Whats Up Cricket. We are looking into the possibilty of changing the day to Saturdays. Its easier on alot of people who have to work the on Monday mornings.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@May 2 2006, 10:15 AM~5356800
> *Whats Up Cricket. We are looking into the possibilty of changing the day to Saturdays. Its easier on alot of people who have to work the on Monday mornings.
> *


HEY HOMIE, U KNOW I'LL BE THERE ANYWAY BUT SATURDAY WORKS 4 ME!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool. Thanks Cricket.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

REAL GOOD TURN OUT LA CARTEL IS READY FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@May 2 2006, 01:39 PM~5358193
> *REAL GOOD TURN OUT LA CARTEL  IS READY FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We'll let you know what the date and time for the next one is.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

no one has pic's of there Cruise Night maybe next time had a great time lots to do and cool people to talk with hope it happens sooner than later good job guys leo


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@May 3 2006, 12:16 AM~5361197
> *no one has pic's of there Cruise Night  maybe next time had a great time lots to do and cool people to talk with  hope it happens sooner than later  good job guys  leo
> *


We are waiting for the pics. We will also keep you posted on the next one.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS ALWAYS COOL TO KICK IT @ 1 OF THE EPICS SPOTS! HOPEFULLY MORE CARS SHOW UP 4 THE HOP ON YOUR NEXT 1!!! GOOOD TURNOUT ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY? THEY GOT A HOP GOING FOR SOME CHANGE!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it homie. I am sure there will be more hoppers once everyone gets the word out.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We should have some news of when the next show will be, soon.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HOPEFULLY SOON!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up EPICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena had good time out there nice turn out cant wait till next one :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Q-Vo!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats Up G2G and Dukes?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Homie.....Missed you on the Blvd....


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

still no pic's thats cool i still had a GREAT and wonderfull time its all good also good turn out hope it happens again soon leo and whats up G2G_Al how are u doing do u have any info on whats going on this weekend ? any Cruise Night spots or any show hit me up take care and it was really good to see u by the way hows yout car running ? i hop eits going good for u hope to see it out there again soon take care leo


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up EPICS CC and Leo, hope to see you all at the Dukes Cruise night.....


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ill do my best to make it there sound like fun thanks again take care


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

What's Up Alex? I will try to make it. I have a family party that day in HP so I hope I will be back in time.


----------



## brownpride_demon (Sep 28, 2005)

whens the next cruise??


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

SO WHEN IS IT THEN? I HEARD IT WAS COOL WANT TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS UP EPICS?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 12 2006, 08:39 AM~5415511
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP EPICS?
> *



Whats Up Cricket...??? How's everything?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

JUST CHILLIN WAITING 4 YOUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT!night!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 12 2006, 01:35 PM~5417245
> *JUST CHILLIN WAITING 4 YOUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT!night!!!
> *


I am waiting to find out if it's on. I will let everyone know.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We have talked with Eatza Pizza and it looks like we will be having another Cruise Night in Baldwin Park. It will be on June 24th, the last Saturday in June.

We changed it to Saturday because Sunday's is too hard to have a night show. Everybody has to work the next day. Also, Saturday's have less conflicts with other Car Shows since they are mostly on Sunday mornings.

We would like to thank everyone for your continued support. Eatza Pizza would like to extend an invitation to all the riders to go in their establishment and enjoy the food. This is their reason for allowing us to have the Cruise night there. They are hoping to attract your business so I hope you will all give your support.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looks like fun guys

i would go if i lived down south
keep up


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD! I SPRAY PAINTED THAT ON MY CALEDAR.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 15 2006, 07:25 AM~5431761
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD! I SPRAY PAINTED THAT ON MY CALEDAR.
> *


Hope to see you there Cricket.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU GOT MY SUPPORT ILL THERE :wave:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 15 2006, 09:44 AM~5432430
> *YOU GOT MY SUPPORT ILL THERE :wave:
> *


Thanks Queenie.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@May 15 2006, 06:30 AM~5431520
> *We have talked with Eatza Pizza and it looks like we will be having another Cruise Night in Baldwin Park. It will be on June 24th, the last Saturday in June.
> 
> We changed it to Saturday because Sunday's is too hard to have a night show. Everybody has to work the next day. Also, Saturday's have less conflicts with other Car Shows since they are mostly on Sunday mornings.
> ...


Good luck with that date. LRM San Diego Show that sunday. Alot of people are going for the weekend to party. I know I am.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

FUCK LOWRIDER AND THIER SHOW! I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH EPICS! HET "PLAY DO" WHO YOU ROLLIN WITH? I HEARD YOU CHOICES ARE GETTIN SHORT!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> FUCK LOWRIDER AND THIER SHOW! I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH EPICS! HET "PLAY DO" WHO YOU ROLLIN WITH? I HEARD YOU CHOICES ARE GETTIN SHORT!
> [/quoe]
> TECHNIQUES WILL BE AT THE CRUISE NITE, FUCK ALL THAT POLITICS WITH LRM


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace is down with EPICS, Were there Homie!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thank to all the clubs that are supporting us. For those that are not there, thats cool too. Eveyone will go where they are most comfortable. Hope you have fun in San Diego.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@May 16 2006, 06:27 AM~5436962
> *Thank to all the clubs that are supporting us. For those that are not there, thats cool too. Eveyone will go where they are most comfortable. Hope you have fun in San Diego.
> *


U GUYS SEEM 2 MAKE IT CONFORTABLE, I THINK THATS WHY U HAVE THE SUPPORT FROM SO MANY.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 16 2006, 08:26 AM~5437850
> *U GUYS SEEM 2 MAKE IT CONFORTABLE, I THINK THATS WHY U HAVE THE SUPPORT FROM SO MANY.
> *


Thanks For the support Cricket. We appreciate all you guys. We want to be in an environment that all the riders can just kick it and have a good time. Let all the HATERS stay at home, Que no?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thats right Raider Nation you can count on Dukes Pasadena to be there just like all of Epics is always at our show its all abouut support que no  keep all the good work up Epics :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Dukes & G2G...!!!


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

Q-VO EPICS 
SEE YOU AT YOUR CRUISE NIGHT
BLVD. ROLLERS E.L.A.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wolfie1211_@May 18 2006, 10:27 AM~5451589
> *Q-VO EPICS
> SEE YOU AT YOUR CRUISE NIGHT
> BLVD. ROLLERS E.L.A.
> *


We'll be looking for you Homie...!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

You know we got to be there its our backyard.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 18 2006, 11:10 AM~5451792
> *You know we got to be there its our backyard.
> *


Thats right. We got to be there for our own.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WHENS THE NEXT ONE GONNA BE


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 15 2006, 08:33 PM~5435611
> *FUCK LOWRIDER AND THIER SHOW! I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH EPICS! HET "PLAY DO" WHO YOU ROLLIN WITH? I HEARD YOU CHOICES ARE GETTIN SHORT!
> *


Come on homie. I know your not hate'n on me too. As for who am I roll'n with? Nobody right now. As for the choices? Lets just say every time I take my shit out, someone is hit'n me up to roll with or sell it. I was out on the shaw two weekends ago and this foo put 11,000 on my hood to sell it. Last week somebody else offerd to buy it. The choices are never slim or short.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 20 2006, 08:58 PM~5465738
> *Come on homie. I know your not hate'n on me too. As for who am I roll'n with? Nobody right now. As for the choices? Lets just say every time I take my shit out, someone is hit'n me up to roll with or sell it. I was out on the shaw two weekends ago and this foo put 11,000 on my hood to sell it. Last week somebody else offerd to buy it. The choices are never slim or short.
> *


SO THEY WANT TO BUY IT HA? THE SHAW?LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 22 2006, 07:23 AM~5472293
> *SO THEY WANT TO BUY IT HA? THE SHAW?LOL
> *


Yeh people wanna buy it. I'm wherever the ridas are at. Be it the shaw, imperial & weatern, the beach, harbor park, wherever the real ridas ride. Thats where I'm at. When you gonna bring out the bomb. I might wanna use that big ass back seat. LOL


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 22 2006, 09:32 AM~5472778
> *Yeh people wanna buy it. I'm wherever the ridas are at. Be it the shaw, imperial & weatern, the beach, harbor park, wherever the real ridas ride. Thats where I'm at. When you gonna bring out the bomb. I might wanna use that big ass back seat. LOL
> *


SO THEY WANT 2 RECYCLE YOUR CAR OR WHAT? I JUST BOUGHT A 39 CHEVY, THE 48 IS AL,OST COMPLETE. I HAD THE 65 AND THE CUTTY AT ELYSIAN PK. BUT I DIDNT SEE YOUR CAR THERE OR ON WHITTIRT BLVD. WHERE U FIND THE REAL RIDAS N THE REAL RAZA! SO IF U ROLL WITH THE G'S U SHOULD HAVE YOUR CAR AT ELYSIAN PK. THIS SUNDAY, WE CAN HOP 4 THE HELL OF IT IF U WANT.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IS IT STILL ON 4 JUNE?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 23 2006, 08:23 AM~5480071
> *IS IT STILL ON 4 JUNE?
> *


Its still on for June Homie. Well I should say tenatively. We are waiting for the final word from the owner of Eatza Pizza. We will be at Elysian on Sunday. What time are you guys rolling out?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

June 24th is coming real quik. Hope to see all the REAL RIDAS out there...!!! I will post a final confirmation when we hear from the owner of Eatza Pizza.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

WUTS UP BIG RUBEN, HOPE ALL IS WELL WITCH YOU AND YOURS, CANT WAIT I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THIS ONE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 24 2006, 02:30 PM~5489231
> *WUTS UP BIG RUBEN, HOPE ALL IS WELL WITCH YOU AND YOURS, CANT WAIT I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THIS ONE
> *


Whats Up Rick. I should post a final confirmation for the date in June by the end of the week. Hows the Familia doing. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 23 2006, 08:21 AM~5480060
> *SO THEY WANT 2 RECYCLE YOUR CAR OR WHAT? I JUST BOUGHT A 39 CHEVY, THE 48 IS AL,OST COMPLETE. I HAD THE 65 AND THE CUTTY AT ELYSIAN PK. BUT I DIDNT SEE YOUR CAR THERE OR ON WHITTIRT BLVD. WHERE U FIND THE REAL RIDAS N THE REAL RAZA! SO IF U ROLL WITH THE G'S U SHOULD HAVE YOUR CAR AT ELYSIAN PK. THIS SUNDAY, WE CAN HOP 4 THE HELL OF IT IF U WANT.
> *


BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. YAHDA, YAHDA, YAHDA. HAVE'NT YOU HEARD, FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK. COME ON NOW. LETS BE REAL. EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE THE REAL RIDERS ARE AT. TRY MAKING CAR SHOWS OUTSIDE YOUR 5 MILE RADIUS. ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, MAYBE I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE SOMEWHERE.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 23 2006, 08:21 AM~5480060
> *SO THEY WANT 2 RECYCLE YOUR CAR OR WHAT? I JUST BOUGHT A 39 CHEVY, THE 48 IS AL,OST COMPLETE. I HAD THE 65 AND THE CUTTY AT ELYSIAN PK. BUT I DIDNT SEE YOUR CAR THERE OR ON WHITTIRT BLVD. WHERE U FIND THE REAL RIDAS N THE REAL RAZA! SO IF U ROLL WITH THE G'S U SHOULD HAVE YOUR CAR AT ELYSIAN PK. THIS SUNDAY, WE CAN HOP 4 THE HELL OF IT IF U WANT.
> *


BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. YAHDA, YAHDA, YAHDA. HAVE'NT YOU HEARD, FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK. COME ON NOW. LETS BE REAL. EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE THE REAL RIDERS ARE AT. TRY MAKING CAR SHOWS OUTSIDE YOUR 5 MILE RADIUS. ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, MAYBE I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE SOMEWHERE.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Homies!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

The show for June 25th has been cancelled. We are making a schedule for the following month. I will continue to keep everyone posted.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Too Bad Homie, I was looking forward to it!!!

Let us know what's up....

Let everyone I said what's up...

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 30 2006, 05:21 AM~5518725
> *Too Bad Homie, I was looking forward to it!!!
> 
> Let us know what's up....
> ...


So was I. I will give the July date as soon as I have confirmation.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW,DOESNT MATTER WHAT DAY IT IS ILL BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT YOU CAN COUNT ON ME EPICS YOU GUYS KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK :wave:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@May 31 2006, 07:44 AM~5525581
> *YOU KNOW,DOESNT MATTER WHAT DAY IT IS ILL BE THERE NO MATTER WHAT YOU CAN COUNT ON ME EPICS YOU GUYS KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK :wave:
> *


Thanks Queenie. We know you got our back...!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 25 2006, 08:23 PM~5498147
> *BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. YAHDA, YAHDA, YAHDA. HAVE'NT YOU HEARD, FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK. COME ON NOW. LETS BE REAL. EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE THE REAL RIDERS ARE AT. TRY MAKING CAR SHOWS OUTSIDE YOUR 5 MILE RADIUS.  ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, MAYBE I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE SOMEWHERE.
> *


HEY PLAY DO, I SEEN YOUR CAR AT THE PARK BUT U WERENT DRIVING! I WENT TO HIT THE SWITCHES ON U BUT U WERE NO WERE 2 BE FOUND. U SAID FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK, THEN WHY DID U HAVE SOME1 DRIVING YOURS?! SO TELL ME DID U STOP OFF AT MISSION RD. N LEAVE THE JUNK OR WHAT? R THOSE RIMS RED OR IS THAT THE RUST SPREADING FROM YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE? ITS FUNNY HOW MY CHEAPEST CAR I OWN HITS A WHOLE LOT BETTER THEN YOURS! I WAS GONNA ASK TO BORROW YOUR RAG TO DUST OFF MY CAR THEN I REALIZED THATS WHAT U WERE DRIVING!!! A RAG. IM OUT, IM GONE, ALRATO!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY EPICS, YOU GUYS WERE DEEP @ THE PARQUE! COOL SEEING ALL OF U. WHEN IS KERMS OFF PAROLE? I THOUGHT 4 SURE HE WOULD BE MAKIN AN APPEARENCE. ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH, SEE U GUYS AT DUKES!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 31 2006, 09:21 PM~5530338
> *HEY EPICS, YOU GUYS WERE DEEP @ THE PARQUE! COOL SEEING ALL OF U. WHEN IS KERMS OFF PAROLE? I THOUGHT 4 SURE HE WOULD BE MAKIN AN APPEARENCE. ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH, SEE U GUYS AT DUKES!
> *


Whats Up Cricket? We had a good turn out. We got there at 5 am and most our people were there by 7. Kermit will be out and about soon. Jojo has some plans but I am not sure how fast they will come.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jun 1 2006, 06:08 AM~5531621
> *Whats Up Cricket? We had a good turn out. We got there at 5 am and most our people were there by 7. Kermit will be out and about soon. Jojo has some plans but I am not sure how fast they will come.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD, SO YOUR SHOW WAS CANCELLED HA? WELL THATS JUST GIVES U GUYS MORE TIME 2 FOCUS ON THE NEXT 1. N E WAYS I'LL SEE U GUYS THERE OR AT THE OTHER SHOWS.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 31 2006, 10:17 PM~5530300
> *OH YEA N DID I MENTION RUST!!! YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE HAS MORE RUST THEN MY 39!!!!!*


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY RUSTY, I MEAN PLAY DO, I DIDNT SEE YOUR CAR IN THE PIX FROM THE PARK, I CAME OUT COOL ON THE BOOTY HITTIN SWITCHES! I THOUGHT 4 SURE YOUR CAR WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE SOMEWHERE BUT THEN AGAIN I HAVENT SEEN IT N E WHERE!!! MAYBE THE PARK IS THE WRONG SHADE OF BROWN 4 U!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

So is this cruise on tonight or what? we're ready to go!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are still working on the dates for the cruise night. I hope to have some info for you soon.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jun 5 2006, 11:55 AM~5555205
> *We are still working on the dates for the cruise night. I hope to have some info for you soon.
> *


THANKS.


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS UP EPICS? HOPE U GUYS ARE DOIN DE AQUELLAS! SEE U GUYS SOON


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats Up Cricket. All is good here.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

THEY CALL ME "PONCHO" CAUSE I LIVE ON THE RANCHO. SOMETIMES THEY CALL ME "SANCHO". CAUSE WHEN YOUR IN JAIL SHES GIVING ME HER TAIL, WHILE I'M READING YOUR MAIL. :biggrin: ITS OKAY HOMIE, I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. FUNNY THING ABOUT CRICKETS THOUGH...............YOU ALWAYS HEAR THEM BUT NEVER SEE THEM. LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

YOU SMELL THAT?........................................SMELLS LIKE HAAAAAAAAAAATER.LOL


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> THEY CALL ME "PONCHO" CAUSE I LIVE ON THE RANCHO. SOMETIMES THEY CALL ME "SANCHO". CAUSE WHEN YOUR IN JAIL SHES GIVING ME HER TAIL, WHILE I'M READING YOUR MAIL. :biggrin: ITS OKAY HOMIE, I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. FUNNY THING ABOUT CRICKETS THOUGH...............YOU ALWAYS HEAR THEM BUT NEVER SEE THEM. LOL
> [/quote
> HE CALLS HIMSELF BLEDO BUT WE CALL HIM PLAY DO. HE DOESNT KNOW WHERE 2 GO, U MIGHT SEE HIM AT THE EURO SHOWS STILL TRYIN TO GET A TROPHIE 4 SOME JUNK U KNOW, I SAY HES GAY BRO, I SEE HIM ON HES KNEES TRYIN 2 GET IN A NEW CLUB YO, I SAY WE PITCH IN AND BUY HIM SOME KNEE PADS 4 SHO!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> > THEY CALL ME "PONCHO" CAUSE I LIVE ON THE RANCHO. SOMETIMES THEY CALL ME "SANCHO". CAUSE WHEN YOUR IN JAIL SHES GIVING ME HER TAIL, WHILE I'M READING YOUR MAIL. :biggrin: ITS OKAY HOMIE, I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. FUNNY THING ABOUT CRICKETS THOUGH...............YOU ALWAYS HEAR THEM BUT NEVER SEE THEM. LOL
> > [/quote
> > HE CALLS HIMSELF BLEDO BUT WE CALL HIM PLAY DO. HE DOESNT KNOW WHERE 2 GO, U MIGHT SEE HIM AT THE EURO SHOWS STILL TRYIN TO GET A TROPHIE 4 SOME JUNK U KNOW, I SAY HES GAY BRO, I SEE HIM ON HES KNEES TRYIN 2 GET IN A NEW CLUB YO, I SAY WE PITCH IN AND BUY HIM SOME KNEE PADS 4 SHO!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PIMP JUICE (May 27, 2006)

when is the next cruise EPICS


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE_@Jun 8 2006, 03:32 PM~5575949
> *when is the next cruise EPICS
> *


It should be the last Sunday of July. We will let everyone know.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> > THEY CALL ME "PONCHO" CAUSE I LIVE ON THE RANCHO. SOMETIMES THEY CALL ME "SANCHO". CAUSE WHEN YOUR IN JAIL SHES GIVING ME HER TAIL, WHILE I'M READING YOUR MAIL. :biggrin: ITS OKAY HOMIE, I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. FUNNY THING ABOUT CRICKETS THOUGH...............YOU ALWAYS HEAR THEM BUT NEVER SEE THEM. LOL
> > [/quote
> > HE CALLS HIMSELF BLEDO BUT WE CALL HIM PLAY DO. HE DOESNT KNOW WHERE 2 GO, U MIGHT SEE HIM AT THE EURO SHOWS STILL TRYIN TO GET A TROPHIE 4 SOME JUNK U KNOW, I SAY HES GAY BRO, I SEE HIM ON HES KNEES TRYIN 2 GET IN A NEW CLUB YO, I SAY WE PITCH IN AND BUY HIM SOME KNEE PADS 4 SHO!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 9 2006, 12:25 PM~5580810
> *:rofl:  Thats some funny ass shit!!! I know you did'nt come up with that yourself. You only have a 3rd grade education. Back then it was only a 1 room school house. As for the shade of brown conment....................well lets just say that, lowriding has come a long way. Its broken down many barrier's over the years and has become a common bond between all races. I see no color lines here. It does'nt matter who or what you are, if I see a lowrider broken down on the side of the road I'll stop to see if they need a hand. Thats just me. If they need a return line, check valve, balljoint, whatever it may be and if I have it on hand, they can have it. ALTO
> *


YEA U KNOW WHAT WHEN I SEE A CAR BROKE DOWN, I KNOW ITS U! I HEARD RUSTOLEUM WANTS TO SPONSOR U, THATS COOL MAYBE U CAN GET THAT RUST BUCKET FIXED 1 DAY! GOOD LUCK. 2 ALL THEM REAL PEEPS SANCHO SAYS WAS UP KEEP IT LOW N I'LL SEE YALL AT THE NEXT DAMN SHOW!!!! WAS UP RAIDERNATION, WAS UP EPICS? SEE U GUYZ SOON. OH BY THE WAY RUSTY LETS KEEP THIS SHIT OFF EPICS POST IF U WANT TO GET SOME LEAVE IT IN PIX FROM THE PARK!! ITS PAST ALREADY!!!! AND U CAN SEE YOUR PINK TOP ON YOUR CAR!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I FEEL YOU. ALL DO RESPECT TO EPICS. BOTTOM LINE IS MY SHITS CLEANER THAN YOURS ANYDAY. THE CROME ON MY VALVE STIM IS CLEANER THAN YOUR WHOLE CAR. YOUR SHIT IS BASIC JUNK. I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONCE AGIN ALL DO RESPECT TO OSO AND THE REST OF EPICS.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Cricket. See you at the next show. you know Epics is always rollin...!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

U KNOW I'LL BE THERE! THIS CRICKETS EVERYWHERE WITH 1 OF MY CARZ! SORRY ABOUT THIS B.S. WITH THIS CLOWN BUT HE ACT LIKE HE KNOWS SOMEBODY!! I NEVER CHILL WITH IDIOTS! EPICS I GOT ALL RESPECT FOR YOU GUYS! I SEE YOU GUYZ EVERYWHERE, I'LL KICK IT WITH YOU GUYZ ANY TIME! I LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYZ KEEP IT REAL, NO FAKENESS IN THE EPICS HOUSE.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jun 13 2006, 07:02 AM~5599713
> *U KNOW I'LL BE THERE! THIS CRICKETS EVERYWHERE WITH 1 OF MY CARZ! SORRY ABOUT THIS B.S. WITH THIS CLOWN BUT HE ACT LIKE HE KNOWS SOMEBODY!! I NEVER CHILL WITH IDIOTS! EPICS I GOT ALL RESPECT FOR YOU GUYS! I SEE YOU GUYZ EVERYWHERE, I'LL KICK IT WITH YOU GUYZ ANY TIME! I LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYZ KEEP IT REAL, NO FAKENESS IN THE EPICS HOUSE.
> *


Thats the way we keep it. We try to go to every show we can. We kick it with the Real Riders. You know we got love for you Cricket. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jun 14 2006, 11:17 AM~5606537
> *Thats the way we keep it. We try to go to every show we can. We kick it with the Real Riders. You know we got love for you Cricket. Thanks for all the support.
> *


COOL, I JUST LIKE 2 ENJOY THE CARS, THE REAL PEEPS N HITTIN SWITCHES!
R U GUYS GONNA BE AT HIGHLAND THIS MONTH? ITS GONNA BE TIGHT! I'LL BE THERE POSTED.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jun 14 2006, 11:36 AM~5606928
> *COOL, I JUST LIKE 2 ENJOY THE CARS, THE REAL PEEPS N HITTIN SWITCHES!
> R U GUYS GONNA BE AT HIGHLAND THIS MONTH? ITS GONNA BE TIGHT! I'LL BE THERE POSTED.
> *


Hell yeah. We'll be there bright and early. You know how we do it.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

YEAH ITS CLOSE 2 HOME 4 ME BUT U GUYS WILL PROBABLY BE THERE B 4 ME. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jun 15 2006, 09:25 AM~5611922
> *YEAH ITS CLOSE 2 HOME 4 ME BUT U GUYS WILL PROBABLY BE THERE B 4 ME. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


The line gets long so we prefer to be there early.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

see everone out there at goodtimes be ready for some fun :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

A few more days till Highland Park.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

When????? Are we getting some Eatsa Pizza???????????????

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THIS? 2ND PAGE, LETS BRING THIS SHIT TTT!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

when is the next one?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Were here Cricket. Big Joe is working on the date so I will let you all know. See everyone at Highland Park this weekend. How is everything going Paul?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

waiting 4 the next one :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 21 2006, 05:41 PM~5647241
> *waiting 4 the next one  :biggrin:
> *


We'll keep you posted.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

GOOD SEEIN U GUYS IN HIGHLAND PK. HOPE U ALL MADE IT BACK O.K. SEE U GUYS SOON!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jun 26 2006, 06:02 PM~5673167
> *GOOD SEEIN U GUYS IN HIGHLAND PK. HOPE U ALL MADE IT BACK O.K. SEE U GUYS SOON!
> *


Thanks Cricket. We made it back cool. Had a great time. Big ups to Good Times.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

are you guys still having that cruize nite in BOLEN when the next one


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 27 2006, 04:15 PM~5678875
> *are you guys still having that cruize nite in BOLEN when the next one
> *


We are trying for July 30th. We are working out details with Eatza Pizza at the moment. I will keep you posted.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

TOTHETOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Much Love to my brothers in EPICS, Hope to see you soon!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 6 2006, 07:16 AM~5724253
> *Much Love to my brothers in EPICS, Hope to see you soon!!!!
> *


Right back to you Alex.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE OUT THERE AT THE END OF THIS MONTH?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ALRIGHT HOMIEZ, SEE YOU TODAY AT THE MEETING... :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 6 2006, 09:27 AM~5724988
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA BE OUT THERE AT THE END OF THIS MONTH?
> *


We will be having it on the 30th of this month. It will be from 3pm to 8pm. More info to come.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

The hours are 3 pm to 8 pm.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 10 2006, 08:08 AM~5745752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Alright!!!! You know GTG will be there........

Keep it UP EPICS....

Just to echo the flyer, Etsa Pizza is doing this to increase there business.. Make sure to stop in and have lunch or dinner there. If they see $$$$ they will continue to let EPICS use there parking lot... I wish they did it for anyother reason, like the love of lowriding, but $$ is king. So come hungry, it's an all you can eat pizza buffet that is very reasonable....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Alex. And thanks to all that will support us and come down and enjoy some Pizza and Chicken, Salads, Pastas, Menudo, Deserts. They have alot of stuff.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE EPICS WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVE A GOOD TIME :wave:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

COOL CANT WAIT TILL THE 30TH, SEE U THERE!


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

10$ wtf 5 was cool


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 dammmmmmmm


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

2 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

CAN SOME1 LEND MY BROKE ASS $5.00? I NEED TO CHILL WITH EPICS!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats Up Cricket. We'll save a spot for you.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 11 2006, 05:45 PM~5755222
> *10$ wtf 5 was cool
> *


DOES THE EXTRA 5 BUCKS COME WITH A MEAL FROM EATZA PIZZA :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 13 2006, 10:17 AM~5766721
> *DOES THE EXTRA 5 BUCKS COME WITH A MEAL FROM EATZA PIZZA :biggrin:
> *


Are you guys going to feed us with the extra $5.00? uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 13 2006, 07:45 AM~5765933
> *Whats Up Cricket. We'll save a spot for you.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U KNOW THAT! WAS UP? ME JUST WAITIN 2 ROLL.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Epics do the dam thang like its supposed to :biggrin:


----------



## RealRider (Jul 14, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH ALL THE CRY BABIES. i HAVE BEEN TO ALOT OF SHOWS AND THEY ARE ALL $20.00 OR $25.00 TO GET IN. I THINK $10 IS OKAY. I WILL BE THERE TO KICK BACK WITH YOU GUYS EPICS.


----------



## RealRider (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:10 AM~5766983
> *Are you guys going to feed us with the extra $5.00?  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DO YOUR SHOWS FEED PEOPLE?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

oooooooooooo dammmmmmmmmmmmm :0 :0 :0


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RealRider_@Jul 14 2006, 10:14 AM~5773278
> *DO YOUR SHOWS FEED PEOPLE?
> *


For your Info RealRider, The Techniques car club feed many people at the shows and picnics we attend so get your shit right. :angry: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't think we need to turn this topic into the negivitive.....

I am sure EPICS have there reasons for the $10 price, I know for a fact that it will come with raffle tickets......

I know alot of clubs that have great events and give and bring things to the event for everyone.....Thanks What it's all about.....

EPICS is a family club, maybe a $10 fee will keep the trouble makers away....I don't know......

Keep up the GOOD WORK EPICS and all the others that are keeping it real.....


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

me personally 10 dollas to kick back at a parking lot aint cool 5 is understandable im not cheap just stating my opinion this aint no show............ we had a 5 dollar plate of food and we and we gave out tropihies in our lil thing EPICS im not disiing or disrespecting but your turn outs are beacuase riders make it and 10 dollas just to kick it well to each his own ** IDONT SPEAK FOR MY CLUB I SPEAK ON MYSELF**


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

like bob marley says " everything is gonna be alright"


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 16 2006, 02:40 PM~5783364
> *  like bob marley says " everything is gonna be alright"
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SO WHATS UP? I'M JUST CHILLIN AT WORK CHECKIN OUT THE DRAMA. ITS ALL GOOD JUST FEEDBACK FROM PEOPLE WITH CONCERNS. I KNOW I'LL SPEAK UP WHEN SOMETHING IS ON MY MIND. I PROBABLY WOULD BE TALKIN SHIT IF IT WASN'T EPICS! I KNOW THE TROUBLE YOU GUYS HAVE GETTING THE SPOT AND THE EFFORT YOU GUYS PUT IN SO ITS ALL GOOD! SEE U GUYS THERE!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jul 17 2006, 09:34 AM~5787584
> *SO WHATS UP? I'M JUST CHILLIN AT WORK CHECKIN OUT THE DRAMA. ITS ALL GOOD JUST FEEDBACK FROM PEOPLE WITH CONCERNS. I KNOW I'LL SPEAK UP WHEN SOMETHING IS ON MY MIND. I PROBABLY WOULD BE TALKIN SHIT IF IT WASN'T EPICS! I KNOW THE TROUBLE YOU GUYS HAVE GETTING THE SPOT AND THE EFFORT YOU GUYS PUT IN SO ITS ALL GOOD! SEE U GUYS THERE!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jul 17 2006, 08:34 AM~5787584
> *SO WHATS UP? I'M JUST CHILLIN AT WORK CHECKIN OUT THE DRAMA. ITS ALL GOOD JUST FEEDBACK FROM PEOPLE WITH CONCERNS. I KNOW I'LL SPEAK UP WHEN SOMETHING IS ON MY MIND. I PROBABLY WOULD BE TALKIN SHIT IF IT WASN'T EPICS! I KNOW THE TROUBLE YOU GUYS HAVE GETTING THE SPOT AND THE EFFORT YOU GUYS PUT IN SO ITS ALL GOOD! SEE U GUYS THERE!
> *


Thanks Cricket. It is alot of hassle to do this. It's not just a regular kick back in the parking lot. We will have the DJ and there will be raffle tickets with the entry form. We will be giving out Trophies.

Thanks for the support Alex and G2G.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Jul 14 2006, 06:10 PM~5775066
> *For your Info RealRider, The Techniques car club feed many people at the shows and picnics we attend so get your shit right.  :angry:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD. SO YOUR BRINGING THE FOOD NEXT WEEK RIGHT?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 18 2006, 05:56 AM~5793374
> *Thanks Cricket. It is alot of hassle to do this. It's not just a regular kick back in the parking lot. We will have the DJ and there will be raffle tickets with the entry form. We will be giving out Trophies.
> 
> Thanks for the support Alex and G2G.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know ill be there :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 14 2006, 09:21 PM~5776208
> *I don't think we need to turn this topic into the negivitive.....
> 
> I am sure EPICS have there reasons for the $10 price,  I know for  a fact that it will come with raffle tickets......
> ...


What he said :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 19 2006, 09:09 PM~5806184
> *What he said  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U MEAN? WHAT HE SAID, COME UP WITH YOUR OWN #!"T. HA HA HA


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey you guys, we'll see if we can make it this time around!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 19 2006, 10:21 PM~5807005
> *Hey you guys, we'll see if we can make it this time around!
> *


Hope to see you there Albert.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

$10 is good enuf..it will weed out all the troublemakers who ruined the last spot when it was cheaper!
hopefully this spot doenst get messed by by those troublemakers again!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 20 2006, 07:08 AM~5808430
> *$10 is good enuf..it will weed out all the troublemakers who ruined the last spot when it was cheaper!
> hopefully this spot doenst get messed by  by those troublemakers again!
> *


Hey Paul. Thanks for the support my Bro. Hope to see you there.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HELL YEAH, ITS ON FOR NEXT SUNDAY.. I CAN'T WAIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

* ALRIGHT, LETS GET A ROLL CALL FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAHZ , WHO'S GONNA COME AND SUPPORT YOUR LOCO EP1CS?*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You know I am down for a good time BlueByrd!!!!!

Gangs To Grace CC will be in the house!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 22 2006, 03:43 PM~5823201
> *  ALRIGHT, LETS GET A ROLL CALL FROM ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAHZ , WHO'S GONNA COME AND  SUPPORT YOUR LOCO EP1CS?
> *


*
Hey, did you fix the bluebyrd? I saw a blue one rollin up Atlantic in Alhambra/South Pasaden area last week...........might have been Fremont. 

Anyways, I'm down to roll next week too. Post some pics from the last get together.*


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:cheesy: - will try and make it this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 23 2006, 04:16 AM~5825943
> *Hey, did you fix the bluebyrd? I saw a blue one rollin up Atlantic in Alhambra/South Pasaden area last week...........might have been Fremont.
> 
> Anyways, I'm down to roll next week too. Post some pics from the last get together.
> *


YEAH BRO, I FIXED THE BIRD..NEW FRONT END AND NEW PAINT JOB.. AND I BET THAT WAS ME HOMEZ BECAUSE MY SCHOOL IS ON FREEMONT AND MISSION.. TRIP OUT....


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I sure hope this HOT weather cools off by Sunday!!!!! 

I need to fix an oil leak on the 50, damm thing kept me from the Elusive Picnic, I hope it does not keep me from this one....!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

R U GUYS GOING 2 EL SERENO PK ON THE 5TH OF AUG. BRENTON WOOD IS SUPPOSE 2 PERFORM. HEY RUBEN WHERE WERE YOU ON SUNDAY? I DIDNT SEE YOU.</span></span></span>


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE EP1CS CAR SHOW IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER (THIS SUNDAY)!!  

WE WILL ALSO HAVE TROPHY'S FOR THE HOPPING CONTEST..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

uffin: 
Sunday SunDAY SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Fernie/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/123298550.jpg


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Fernie/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/123298550.jpg


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THATS IT!!! i give up, i tried to post a flick... :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 27 2006, 02:47 AM~5850530
> *THATS IT!!! i give up, i tried to post a flick...  :angry:
> *


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

R U GUYS ROLLIN 2 EL SERENO 2 CHECK OUT BRENTON WOOD?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We'll be a little late, but we will be there!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

AS A MATTER OF FACT THEY ARE GONNA HAVE TIERRA, BRENTON WOOD, ROCKY PADILLA AND ARAPPER NAME BIG JOE. SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW IN EL SERENO


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Man, EPICS is doing it up this time, trophies for the HOP, 2 sets of rimes for raffle, pump motors, and all the stuff they won from the DUKES cruise night..... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 29 2006, 08:35 AM~5863892
> *Man, EPICS is doing it up this time, trophies for the HOP, 2 sets of rimes for raffle, pump motors, and all the stuff they won from the DUKES cruise night..... :biggrin:
> *


you know how we do it bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

(THATS CHICONICS)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 29 2006, 05:14 PM~5865728
> *you know how we do it bro!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

tonight is the night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY WHAT TIMEU GUYS STARTING TONIGHT?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jul 30 2006, 11:03 AM~5868704
> *HEY WHAT TIMEU GUYS STARTING TONIGHT?
> *


Yeah, what time?

If coming from LA on the 10................should exit francisquito and head North to Garvey, turn right and expect the spot to show up just before Big Dalton?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

EPICS CAN SOMONE CALL ME AND GIVE ME THE TIME AND PLACE 562-572-7636 THANKS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats to Sancho!! You said the rims were yours!!!

Also Congrats to David Martinez, Underconstruction!!!

Thanks EPICS for another good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

anyone got any pics


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: Me and family had a good time.  NICE TURN OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 30 2006, 10:16 PM~5871939
> *Congrats to Sancho!!  You said the rims were yours!!!
> 
> Also Congrats to David Martinez, Underconstruction!!!
> ...


<span style='color:blue'>HOPE 2 SEE ALL OF YOU AT OLD MEMORIES SHOW IN EL SERENO NEXT WEEK!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AWW WHAT NOW I KNOW THE RAFFLE WAS RIG'D IF SANCHO WON THE RIMS :uh:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 31 2006, 12:15 AM~5872596
> *AWW WHAT NOW I KNOW THE RAFFLE WAS RIG'D IF SANCHO WON THE RIMS :uh:
> *


I KNOW PEOPLE IN HIGH PLACES, PLUS AN EXTRA $20.00 ON THE SIDE ALWAYS HELPS. LOL NAH THE MAN UPSTAIRS FELT SORRY 4 ME WHEN HE SEEN MY SHOES WOULDNT SHINE NO MORE. SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY!! IM OUT, IM GONE, ALRATO!


----------



## BigDaddysCaddy (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks to all the Epics Family, you guys did an awesome job last night, everybody seemed to be having a great time, In the four or five hours I was there, I met alot of new people that had the same heartbeat and passion for what "REAL TRUE LOWRIDING" is all about, Enjoying the great cars, meeting new friends, and leaving anxious for the next gathering, With an atmosphere like last night there's almost no room there for "HATERS", on behalf of Royal Image C.C. Keep up the good work, You know things are good I don't know how many people saw it but even a sheriff got off his car to check out the hop, (although from a distance) I over heard a guy that was talking to him say he was wondering how his Patrol Car would look like as a hopper. It only takes one of them to speak positive of Lowridings behalf, who knows maybe one of your future gatherings we'll see a sheriffs car take home a trophy for the hop category.
Once again hats off for a great evening.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I had a good time there last night as well. My wife and I brought our dog out and walked him around, so it was fun for all of us. Most of the folks were real laid back too. Be there next month :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY EPICS, THANX AGAIN, I HAVENT WON ANYTHING SINCE MY LAST ALL EXPENSES PAID TRIP TO THE FAMOUS L.A. COUNTY JAIL, DIDNT PASS GO OR COLLECT $200.00 CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NEXT TIME I HOPE THEY RIG THE RAFFLE FOR ME


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thankx for the koo show homies from epics me and wifey had a good time. the pizza shack was pretty bomb diggity cant wait till the next one around peace uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 31 2006, 11:40 AM~5874873
> *NEXT TIME I HOPE THEY RIG THE RAFFLE FOR ME
> *


NEXT SHOW PASS ME A $20.00 N I'LL PUT IN A GOOD WORD.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jul 31 2006, 12:04 PM~5875103
> *NEXT SHOW PASS ME A $20.00 N I'LL PUT IN A GOOD WORD.
> *


 :0 ...................


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

DONT READ 2 FAR INTO IT.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

RICK YOU LIKE THAT PIZZA :uh: IT WAS OK BUT THAT SHIT GAVE ME THE BUBBLES LATER ON FUCK THAT SHIT ALOT OF PEOPLE SAID I THINK IT WAS THE CHICKEN THAT FUCKED THEM UP


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Post Pics


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 31 2006, 10:00 AM~5874197
> *I had a good time there last night as well. My wife and I brought our dog out and walked him around, so it was fun for all of us. Most of the folks were real laid back too. Be there next month :thumbsup:
> *



What dog was yours?? The Blue pit or the Brown Lab Mix??


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 31 2006, 06:26 PM~5877814
> *RICK YOU LIKE THAT PIZZA :uh:  IT WAS OK BUT THAT SHIT GAVE ME THE BUBBLES LATER ON FUCK THAT SHIT ALOT OF PEOPLE SAID I THINK IT WAS THE CHICKEN THAT FUCKED THEM UP
> *


COME ON NOW, IM SURE YOUVE EATEN WORSE THAN THAT! HA HA HA, WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ FOR COMING DOWN AND SUPPORTING YOUR LOCO EP1CS... I'M GLAD EVERYONE HAD A FIRME TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PDOGGYSTYLE (Apr 20, 2006)

CITYWIDE WAS IN THE HOUSE KICKING IT SHOWING LOVE AT THE EPICS SHOW.CANT WAIT FOR NEXT ONE. THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics car Club would like to thank all the Riders for showing their support. The show was great and the owners were happy with the turn out. The Baldwin Park Police Department was there and they have no objections to us having future shows there. We will work them to make sure we are able to keep bringing the Riders a good show. We appreciate all of your help.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHA NAW SANCHO IT WAS GOOD THE SHIT IS THAT THE FOOD FUCKED ME UP LATER I WAS CUTTING PEDO'S THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THERE SO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE BEHIND ME AT THE HOP WERE HAVING IT :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Whens the next one...... :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 1 2006, 07:46 AM~5881003
> *Whens the next one...... :biggrin:
> *


I will post the date of our next show very soon.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2006, 06:40 PM~5878372
> *What dog was yours??  The Blue pit or the Brown Lab Mix??
> *


The blue brendal......I don't recall seeing any lab mix, but caught a glimpse of a dude with two dogs from far.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 1 2006, 02:21 PM~5883022
> *I will post the date of our next show very soon.
> *


I'M WAITING.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 1 2006, 06:08 PM~5884314
> *The blue brendal......I don't recall seeing any lab mix, but caught a glimpse of a dude with two dogs from far.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dog, seen you guys from a distance.... Next time we need to meet......


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 1 2006, 07:19 PM~5885202
> *I'M WAITING.
> *


Soon Homie, Soon...!!!


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 2 2006, 07:02 AM~5887408
> *Soon Homie, Soon...!!!
> *


keep us posted.i would like to attend.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 1 2006, 09:38 PM~5886404
> *Nice dog, seen you guys from a distance.... Next time we need to meet......
> *


Thanks homie.......we'll defintely meet up next time. Its always good meeting LIL folks


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 2 2006, 06:02 AM~5887408
> *Soon Homie, Soon...!!!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? ME JUST CHILLIN, WAITIN 4 THE WEEEKEND.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 2 2006, 01:24 PM~5889967
> *Thanks homie.......we'll defintely meet up next time. Its always good meeting LIL folks
> *


LIL FOLKS? WHATS THIS?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 lay it low :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

2ND ANNUAL VALLEY COMMUNITY CHURCH CARES MINISTRY
SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW "HELPING FEED OUR COMMUNITY"

SATURDAY AUG. 19TH , 2006 9:00 A.M.- 4:00 P.M.
VALLEY COMMUNITY CHURCH 3039 SANTA ANITA AVE. EL MONTE, CA

CARS ENTRY- $20 W/ DASH PLAQUES
MOTORCYCLE- $10 W/ DASH PLAQUES
LOWRIDER BIKES-$5
VENDOR SPACES AVAILABLE ARE LIMITED- $40

FOOD, RAFFLES, PRIZES, ENTERTAINMENT, D.J., MUSIC & MUCH MORE...
1ST & 2ND PLACE TROPHIES AWARDED IN THE FOLLOWING CATERGORIES
BEST OF 30'S, 40'S, 50'S, 60'S, 70'S, 80'S, 90'S & UP
2 & 3 WHEELERS / MOTORCYCLE - STOCK & CUSTOM
BEST OF SHOW & CLUB PARTICIPATION ALL CLUBS, MAGAZINES, & MEDIA
FOR MORE INFO: CONTACT D.J. SATCH (626) 573-0894/
(562) 631-1297 AFTER 9:00 P.M. / [email protected] K-DAY 93.5 FM WILL BE THERE....


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

2ND ANNUAL VALLEY COMMUNITY CHURCH CARES MINISTRY
SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW "HELPING FEED OUR COMMUNITY"

SATURDAY AUG. 19TH , 2006 9:00 A.M.- 4:00 P.M.
VALLEY COMMUNITY CHURCH 3039 SANTA ANITA AVE. EL MONTE, CA

CARS ENTRY- $20 W/ DASH PLAQUES
MOTORCYCLE- $10 W/ DASH PLAQUES
LOWRIDER BIKES-$5
VENDOR SPACES AVAILABLE ARE LIMITED- $40

FOOD, RAFFLES, PRIZES, ENTERTAINMENT, D.J., MUSIC & MUCH MORE...
1ST & 2ND PLACE TROPHIES AWARDED IN THE FOLLOWING CATERGORIES
BEST OF 30'S, 40'S, 50'S, 60'S, 70'S, 80'S, 90'S & UP
2 & 3 WHEELERS / MOTORCYCLE - STOCK & CUSTOM
BEST OF SHOW & CLUB PARTICIPATION ALL CLUBS, MAGAZINES, & MEDIA
FOR MORE INFO: CONTACT D.J. SATCH (626) 573-0894/
(562) 631-1297 AFTER 9:00 P.M. / [email protected] K-DAY 93.5 FM WILL BE THERE....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSE PICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSE PICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSE PICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSE PICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV GOODNIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 2 2006, 02:27 PM~5890781
> *LIL FOLKS? WHATS THIS?
> *


LIL = L.I.L. = Lay It Low

Layitlow folks


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddysCaddy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:04 AM~5873887
> *Thanks to all the Epics Family, you guys did an awesome job last night, everybody seemed to be having a great time, In the four or five hours I was there, I met alot of new people that had the same heartbeat and passion for what "REAL TRUE LOWRIDING" is all about, Enjoying the great cars, meeting new friends, and leaving anxious for the next gathering, With an atmosphere like last night there's almost no room there for "HATERS", on behalf of Royal Image C.C. Keep up the good work, You know things are good I don't know how many people saw it but even a sheriff got off his car to check out the hop, (although from a distance) I over heard a guy that was talking to him say he was wondering how his Patrol Car would look like as a hopper. It only takes one of them to speak positive of Lowridings behalf, who knows maybe one of your future gatherings we'll see a sheriffs car take home a trophy for the hop category.
> Once again hats off for a great evening.
> *


Thanks for your support Royal Image C.C. Epics will keep on doing what we are doing and let everyone know when we are planning the next one.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 3 2006, 05:48 PM~5898694
> *TTT
> *


calmado cholo.. hey fool u going saturday..


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 3 2006, 06:33 PM~5899135
> *calmado cholo.. hey fool u going saturday..
> *


HELL YEA.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Cricks, Give me a call when you can. Left my number on the PM.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 6 2006, 08:26 AM~5911952
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Bird?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 7 2006, 06:53 AM~5916703
> *Whats Up Bird?
> *


I'M CHILLEN JUST FINISHED POLISHING MY RIDE GETTIN READY FOR DUKE'S THIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 7 2006, 05:37 PM~5920627
> *I'M CHILLEN JUST FINISHED POLISHING MY RIDE GETTIN READY FOR DUKE'S THIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> *


See you there.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THE DEFINITION OF "EPICS CC" ACCORDING TO THE WEBSTER'S DICTIONARY IS.............

-Surpassing the usual or ordinary, particularly in scope or size..........

-Heroic and impressive in quality..........

-BASICALLY STRAIGHT UP "POCOS PERO LOCOS" HOMEZ!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 9 2006, 08:37 PM~5938273
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>THE DEFINITION OF "EPICS CC" ACCORDING TO THE WEBSTER'S DICTIONARY IS.............
> 
> -Surpassing the usual or ordinary, particularly in scope or size..........
> ...


Way to do your homework Birdman.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 11 2006, 06:42 AM~5946861
> *Way to do your homework Birdman.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

So when is the next EPIC adventure???????????????????


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 11 2006, 10:23 PM~5952007
> *So when is the next EPIC adventure???????????????????
> *


Will let you know soon...!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 11 2006, 11:23 PM~5952007
> *So when is the next EPIC adventure???????????????????
> *


DONT YOU HAVE ENOUGH TOESTERS ,LOOKING FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 14 2006, 02:39 PM~5966556
> *DONT YOU HAVE ENOUGH TOESTERS ,LOOKING FOR THE NEXT ONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 14 2006, 02:39 PM~5966556
> *DONT YOU HAVE ENOUGH TOESTERS ,LOOKING FOR THE NEXT ONE
> *


Hey Homie nice to see you up on here!!! You know between the 3 homes the church has someone is bound to need something. That pot and toaster was well accecpted at the youth home!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Epics


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 15 2006, 07:34 PM~5976013
> *whats up Epics
> *


WHATS UP BIG LARRY LOCO? EPICS IS CHILLEN, PLOTTING WHEN WERE GONNA THROW ANOTHER CRAZY A$$ CRUISE NIGHT.. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey homies there is a topic in here that says cruise spots and your is listed, you might what to chime in on new location or date.... They have it listed as last sunday of month.....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 15 2006, 08:41 PM~5976927
> *Hey homies there is a topic in here that says cruise spots and your is listed, you might what to chime in on new location or date....  They have it listed as last sunday of month.....
> *


Thanks Alex. i will go through and check it out.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 14 2006, 06:19 PM~5967916
> *Hey Homie nice to see you up on here!!!  You know between the 3 homes the church has someone is bound to need something.  That pot and toaster was well accecpted at the youth home!!!
> *


im glad it worked out for the home,next time i will buy tickets and if i win its theres .unless its the rims :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

whats up epics :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 16 2006, 10:04 AM~5980001
> *whats up epics  :biggrin:
> *


Hows it going brother. Hope all is well with you. How's the Lincoln?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

when is the next cruise nite?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 17 2006, 08:40 AM~5985613
> *when is the next cruise nite?
> *


x2


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO+Aug 17 2006, 07:40 AM~5985613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 17 2006, 06:40 AM~5985613
> *when is the next cruise nite?
> *


We don't have a set date yet. We will let you know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 17 2006, 12:46 PM~5987139
> *We don't have a set date yet. We will let you know.
> *


pm us in case we forget.i would like to stop by and say hi. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 16 2006, 12:38 PM~5980590
> *Hows it going brother. Hope all is well with you. How's the Lincoln?
> *


i havent work on it yet but im hoping that by next month ill have it juiced or bagged what ever i can afford at the time. slowly but surely it'll get done i hope :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHATS THE RAFFLE?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 10:47 AM~5987149
> *pm us in case we forget.i would like to stop by and say hi. :biggrin:
> *


I will try to get a set date very soon and I will PM you.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 17 2006, 11:54 AM~5987554
> *i havent work on it yet but im hoping that by next month ill have it juiced or bagged what ever i can afford at the time. slowly but surely it'll get done i hope :biggrin:
> *


I am sure you will have it done soon.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 17 2006, 09:52 PM~5991341
> *O.K. MAN I'M JOKIN, WAS UP RAIDERNATION? SEE YOUS AT THE NEXT 1*


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 18 2006, 08:17 PM~5998332
> *O.K. MAN I'M JOKIN, WAS UP RAIDERNATION? SEE YOUS AT THE NEXT 1
> *


Whats happening Cricket. All is good here. Can't wait for the next 1...!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG RUB AND THE REST OF THE EPICS CREW, CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT uffin: uffin: AND DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN OUR 6TH ANNUAL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ROLL ON THROUGH PEACE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 10:38 AM~6025111
> *WHAT UP BIG RUB AND THE REST OF THE EPICS CREW, CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT  uffin:  uffin: AND DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN OUR 6TH ANNUAL HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ROLL ON THROUGH PEACE
> *


What's up Rick? I have to work this weekend. The Emmy's after party's are at my Job. I am sure some of our guys will be there. Everyone like to go out to Elysian.


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

whats up guys just wanted to know the name of the car club of that regal that one the last hop u guys had.....thanks


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

sup epics :wave:


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 monte carlo1104_@Aug 24 2006, 04:49 PM~6035778
> *whats up guys just wanted to know the name of the car club of that regal that one the last hop u guys had.....thanks
> *


IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE WHITE1 IT WAS NEW CREATIONS S.G.V.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 24 2006, 04:41 PM~6036128
> *sup epics  :wave:
> *


SUP Betty :biggrin:


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 24 2006, 08:37 PM~6038009
> *IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE WHITE1 IT WAS NEW CREATIONS S.G.V.
> *


IF ANYONE OR U KNOW ANY INFO ON HIM....THE GUY FROM NEW CREATIONS THAT OWNS THE WHITE REGAL....CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW HOW TO GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM.....


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 monte carlo1104_@Aug 25 2006, 09:25 PM~6045450
> *IF ANYONE OR U KNOW ANY INFO ON HIM....THE GUY FROM NEW CREATIONS THAT OWNS THE WHITE REGAL....CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW HOW TO GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM.....
> *


REGARDING?


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 25 2006, 09:41 PM~6046000
> *REGARDING?
> *



CAUSE HE CALLED ME OUT ONCE BEFORE SO NOW IM CALLING HIM OUT....


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 monte carlo1104_@Aug 25 2006, 10:54 PM~6046394
> *CAUSE HE CALLED ME OUT ONCE BEFORE SO NOW IM CALLING HIM OUT....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 monte carlo1104_@Aug 25 2006, 11:54 PM~6046394
> *CAUSE HE CALLED ME OUT ONCE BEFORE SO NOW IM CALLING HIM OUT....
> *


YOU TOO :biggrin: HE SHOULD BEAT ELYSIAN PK. SUNDAY,I WILL LET HIS PRESIDENT KNOW TODAY. I'LL MAKE SURE HE TELLS HIM, YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT WANTS HIM. WHO YOU ROLL WITH SO I CAN LET HIM KNOW?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE EVERYBODY AT THE PARK TOMMOROW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SEE YALL AT THE PARQUE uffin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 26 2006, 09:26 PM~6050966
> *SEE YALL AT THE PARQUE uffin:
> *



Hope you all have a good time today.


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

BIG SHOUT OUT 2 THE EPICS FAMILIA AND A HAPPY B DAY TO BIG JOE!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm I didn't know it was Joe's Birthday, what that 39...... or something like that :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Happy Birthday Bro, may God bless you with many more!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
<span style=\'color:blue\'> EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
"BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO" 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOODNIGHT!!!</span>


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

bird to much thunder bird :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 29 2006, 08:31 PM~6069986
> *     EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS
> SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV
> "BIRD & NENA "JOJO & BARBIE "DUSTY & YOLIE"RUBES & LEENA"STEVE & MO"
> ...


Damn Bird, I'm getting dizzy with all that...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

whuts up epics.did anyone take pictures of the epics cruise knight and if they did can you post them.thank and happy birthday big joe .


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 30 2006, 05:44 AM~6071453
> *whuts up epics.did anyone take pictures of the epics cruise knight and if they did can you post them.thank and happy birthday big joe .
> *


I will see if we have pics to post.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 29 2006, 11:37 PM~6070724
> *bird to much thunder bird :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW THE BIRDY DUZ IT......


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 30 2006, 08:28 PM~6076828
> *YOU KNOW HOW THE BIRDY DUZ IT......
> *


OG Birdman...!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HEY RUBES, WHAT IT DO??


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 1 2006, 01:06 PM~6087271
> *HEY RUBES, WHAT IT DO??
> *


You know how Epics Do It....!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>AIN'T NOTHIN BUT AN "E" THANG...  </span>


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

so when is the next one?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Sep 5 2006, 11:57 PM~6113967
> *so when is the next one?
> *



Keep you posted. We don't have a date yet.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i got video of the last cruise i should have it up by the end of this week


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats upEpics see u guys on Saturday at Dukes :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 6 2006, 08:44 PM~6120537
> *whats upEpics see u guys on Saturday at Dukes  :biggrin:
> *


See you there.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP EPICS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT CRUIZZZZZZZZZZ NIGHT
TAKE CARE MY BROTHERS


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 7 2006, 02:34 PM~6125597
> *WHATS UP EPICS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT CRUIZZZZZZZZZZ NIGHT
> TAKE CARE MY BROTHERS
> *


We are in discussions right now. Will let you know.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ALRIGHT HOMIES, SEE EVERYBODY AT DUKES......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 8 2006, 01:54 PM~6132242
> *TOMMOROW NIGHT....
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TODAY IZ THE MEETING HOMIEZ.... MEMBER? YOU MEMBER? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 10 2006, 04:00 PM~6143885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Dannyboy...!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

GOODNIGHT!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 12 2006, 10:19 PM~6160566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SICK WIT IT!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY JOJO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HAPPY B DAY DOGG


----------



## c2k1v (Aug 7, 2006)

when is the next time everyone hangs out at this cruise night ? are there people there every sunday ?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6664/me...nando026lr9.jpg
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>FROM THE "DAM SHOW"</span>


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

happy birthday steve and jo jo hope you guys had a good one


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm Jo Jo your birthday again!!! Just seem like last month it was your birthday....

Happy Birthday Bro!!!! May God continue to Bless you with Good Health and a great family....

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 17 2006, 03:10 PM~6191990
> *Damm Jo Jo your birthday again!!!  Just seem like last month it was your birthday....
> 
> Happy Birthday Bro!!!!  May God continue to Bless you with Good Health and a great family....
> ...


That was Big Joe. Now it's Jojo. He is getting a little older though.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

!!!TO.THE.TOP!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 20 2006, 08:02 PM~6214686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY EPICS HOW ARE ALL U GUYS DOING :wave:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY EPICS HOW ARE ALL U GUYS DOING :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Epics, how you all doin?? Writing to ask if anyone of you men or women is looking for jale,"job", whether it be a career change or just make some extra cash part time, let me know. My office is in need of some people and conducting interviews at the moment. Qualifications: 18 and over, clean record"no felonies", flexible schedule, and willing to learn and be coachable. For the ladies, they are in need of a entry level secretary as well. Office is in monrovia, where 210 and 605 meet. If anyone is interested at all in making anywhere from $500 to $2000 a month as spare time income hit me up, whether it be p.m., phone call, or just stopping by my house. For those of you who don't know where i live, up the street from Big Joe on Vanderwell.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP EPICS. THANK YOU BIG JOE FOR THE TWO SPOTS YOU GAVE US AT THE PARQUE A TRUE HOMIE ALL THE WAY GOD BLESS..
(DAVID ,GANGS TO GRACE C.C)


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

what's up Epics, You guys going to start up the cruise night again or what let me know so we can pass the word, not like everyone ain't on Layitlow or anything like that... :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 22 2006, 11:11 AM~6224882
> *HEY EPICS HOW ARE ALL U GUYS DOING :wave:
> *


Hey Queenie. We are all good. How's everything with you?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Sep 25 2006, 05:36 PM~6243160
> *what's up Epics, You guys going to start up the cruise night again or what let me know so we can pass the word, not like everyone ain't on Layitlow or anything like that... :biggrin:
> *


We are not sure when we will be having it again. I will post it up, or if we need to get another spot, I will start a new thread as soon as we do...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 25 2006, 06:47 AM~6239326
> *WHATS UP EPICS. THANK YOU BIG JOE FOR THE TWO SPOTS YOU GAVE US AT THE PARQUE A TRUE HOMIE ALL THE WAY GOD BLESS..
> (DAVID ,GANGS TO GRACE C.C)
> *


What's Up Bro. It was good to see you all there. Those Hot Links were SPICY...!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 27 2006, 07:00 AM~6253567
> *Hey Queenie. We are all good. How's everything with you?
> *


im ok ruben just here on lil and checking to see how you guys are


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 27 2006, 07:58 AM~6254377
> *im ok ruben just here on lil and checking to see how you guys are
> *


We are all good. Were you at Elysian this past weekend?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:  WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIEZ!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 2 2006, 11:03 PM~6294082
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIEZ!!
> *


Whats Happening BirdMan?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

How you all doing? Who from Epics, went to Vegas? Heard, Big Joe and DannyBoy were going? I was suppose to be goin, but had business all this weekend, so it was either make money and help families, or spend money and get wasted?!?! So i can just see the show on video or the mag. LOL. Well if any of you went, hope you had a safe trip and represented to the fullest. God Bless!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT,WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## ANGEL EYES (May 24, 2006)

ttt


----------

